# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  الشاعر عصام علم الدين داخل (برواز من إزاز)

## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أيام قليلة جداً وسيكون بين إيديكم بمشيئة الله باكورة إصدارات  شاعر الدانوب الأزرق عصام علم الدين
 ( برواز من إزاز ) 
الصادر عن دار أوبرا للنشر التى أتشرف بإدارتها .
وقد قام بكتابة مقدمة الديوان المايسترو / محمد سعيد 
حيث أشار إلى أن ( برواز من إزاز ) يؤرخ بالشعر لرحلة هذا النورس المصرى الذى عشقة الشعر وصادقتة الأبجديات فى رحلتة من النيل الى الدانوب حيث ساقته الأقدار بحكم ظروف عمله فى مجال الحاسوب للترحال من القاهرة الى فيينا من أرض الحضارة الى ارض الجمال وليالى الأنس وسنلحظ فى قصائد الديوان أن اغتراب عصام علم الدين  لم يمنعه من ألتصاقه وجدانيا بقضايا امته وهموم وطنه . 
كل الأمنيات الطيبة للشاعر المصرى المبدع عصام علم الدين بالنجاح والتوفيق 
وأن يكون هذا الاصدار فاتحة خير عليه 
وألف مليون مبروك 
وعقبال كل مبدعى قاعتنا الأعزاء 
لكم خالص تقديرى واحترامى






تحياتي
ليلة عشق

*

----------


## صفحات العمر

:hey:  :hey:  :hey: 



تهنئة من القلب لصديقى وأخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين 
شاعر الدانوب الأزرق
على باكورة إصداراته برواز من إزاز
داعياً الله عز وجل أن يكون فاتحة خير عليه 
وكل الشكر والتقدير لأختى الغاليه / ليلة عشق 
على أن أتاحت لنا فرصة تهنئة شاعرنا الرائع
ويا رب يارب عقبال كل مبدعينا الأعزاء
  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## سمـاء

مبدعنا عصام علم الدين

ألف مبروك مولودك الجديد برواز من إزاز

وإن شاء الله يليه دواوين أخرى من كلماتك المتدفقة دائما

تدفقا امتد من النيل إلى الدانوب...

ليلة عشق

شكرا على اسعادنا بهذا الخبر الجميل

صفحات العمر

كلمات جميلة لصديق وشاعر يستحقها فعلا

خالص أمنياتى وتقديرى

----------


## a_leader

الف الف مبروك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

ألف مبروك للشاعر وللدار وبالتوفيق بإذن الله.

----------


## سوما

* مبارك لك أيها الشاعر الجميل ..
وأن شاء الله من نجاح وتميز إلى أخر..لك كل التحية والتقدير..*وحمدلله على السلامة ليلة عشق.. :f:

----------


## على الشاعر

الشاعر الجميل
عصام علم الدين
ألف مليون مبروك إصدار أولى دواوينك
وان شاء الله يكون أول الغيث قطرة
ونشوف إبدعاتك مدونه بإذن الله


على الشاعر

----------


## علاء عيسى

مبروك
لشاعرنا الجميل
عصام
وعقبال اعمال تانية متتابعة
ومزيدا  من التألق والنجاح
وللصديق الجميل
محمد سعيد
ولهذه اللفتة الطيبة من" ليلة عشقط
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## عايده العشرى

الف الف مبروك للاخ الكريم شاعر الدانوب الازرق عصام علم الدين
كل الامنيات الطيبه بالنجاح الباهر لديوانك
وعقبال دواوين اخرى قادمه
الشكر موصول للمايسترو محمد سعيد على التقديم الرائع
والاخت العزيزه ليلة عشق على الدار واللفته الجميله ودايما صاحبة واجب
تحياتى للجميع :hey:

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *أيام قليلة جداً وسيكون بين أيديكم بمشيئة الله باكورة إصدارات شاعر الدانوب الأزرق عصام علم الدين*
> *( برواز من إزاز )* 
> *الصادر عن دار أوبرا للنشر التى أتشرف بإدارتها .*
> *وقد قام بكتابة مقدمة الديوان المايسترو / محمد سعيد* 
> *حيث أشار إلى أن ( برواز من إزاز ) يؤرخ بالشعر لرحلة هذا النورس المصرى الذى عشقة الشعر وصادقتة الأبجديات فى رحلته من النيل الى الدانوب حيث ساقته الأقدار بحكم ظروف عمله فى مجال الحاسوب للترحال من القاهرة الى فيينا من أرض الحضارة الى ارض الجمال وليالى الأنس وسنلحظ فى قصائد الديوان أن اغتراب عصام علم الدين لم يمنعه من إلتصاقه وجدانيا بقضايا امته وهموم وطنه .* 
> *كل الأمنيات الطيبة للشاعر المصرى المبدع عصام علم الدين بالنجاح والتوفيق* 
> *وأن يكون هذا الاصدار فاتحة خير عليه* 
> ...


 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*الأخت الفاضله ليلة عشق*

*يسعدني أن يكون لديواني الأول دوراً في عودتك لأروقة المنتدى*
*ويسعدني أيضاً أن يكون أول إصدار لي عن طريق* 
*دار أوبرا للنشر والإعلان*
*التي تقومين على إدارتها*
*وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن يلقى هذا الإصدار إستحساناً وقبولاً لدى من يقرأه وأن يجد فيه بعض ما قد يعبر عنه*
*ويشرفني أن يكون أخي الحبيب والشاعر الجميل* 
*محمد سعيد*
*هو من كرمني بكتابته مقدمة هذا الديوان*
*وأتمنى أن أبارك قريباً لكل مبدعي القاعه حين يصبح لهم إصداراً ينضم إلى المكتبه العربيه*
*شكراً لإهتمامك بالإشاره إلى قرب صدور ديواني*
*برواز من إزاز*
*وتقبلي تهنئتي على تأسيسك لدار النشر*
*آملاً أن تكون فاتحة خير عليك وعلى الجميع بإذن الله تعالى*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Hano Egyptiano

الأستاذ عصام علم الدين 

ألف ألف مبروك قرب صدور ديوانك  "برواز من إزاز" ، 

و إلى أن نهنئك بإصدارات أخرى إن شاء الله ، بكل التوفيق .

تقديري و احترامي

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> تهنئة من القلب لصديقى وأخى الحبيب عصام علم الدين 
> شاعر الدانوب الأزرق
> على باكورة إصداراته برواز من إزاز
> داعياً الله عز وجل أن يكون فاتحة خير عليه 
> وكل الشكر والتقدير لأختى الغاليه / ليلة عشق 
> على أن أتاحت لنا فرصة تهنئة شاعرنا الرائع
> ويا رب يارب عقبال كل مبدعينا الأعزاء
> 
> 
> تقديرى واحترامى


 *أخي الحبيب محمد سعيد*

*إنت راجل جدع*
*بجد مش عارف أقولك إيه*
*فلولاك ماكان لهذا الديوان أن يرى النور* 
*ولا حتى بعد عشر سنين*
*كنت كلما تكاسلت وتهاونت وجدتك تحفزني وتشد من أزري*
*وتصر على أن أقوم بهذه الخطوه* 
*التي تراجعت كثيراً قبل أن أقدم عليها*
*سعادتي بإصدار هذا الديوان لا يفوقها إلا سعادتي بأخوتك*
*وبهذا الشرف الذي أوليتني إياه من خلال تلك المقدمه* 
*التي كتبها قلم شاعر وإنسان جميل مثلك*
*من المفترض أن أشكرك على تهنئتك لي ولكني لن أكتفي بذلك*
*بل سأسمح لنفسي أن أهنئك إنت* 
*لأني أشعر بسعادتك التي تقترب من سعادتي*
*وقد تزيد عليها أيضاً*
*ولا أستطيع أن أنكر ذلك الجهد الذي بذلته لأجلي*
*بكل الحب والود والعلاقات الإنسانيه واللغويه التي تربط بيننا*
*بجد إنت إنسان جميل قوي*
*وأنا فعلاً أسعد الناس بعلاقتي الجميله بك*
*مبروك يامحمد وشكراً من أعماق قلبي* 
*الذي تسكنه كأخ حبيب وصديق غالي*
*وأستاذ أكن له كل تقدير وإحترام*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

شاعر الدانوب الأزرق
عصام علم الدين 
أهنئك و أهنئ المنتدى كافة بقرب صدور باكورة إصداراتك 


برواز من إزاز


و 100000 مبروك

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

رائع ان ترى قلوب تتألف في مودة وحب أخوي


اخواني الاعزاء ..

ليلة عشق ... لفته رائعة وليست بالغريبة عليكِ
عودٌ احمدٌ اختي الغالية .. ومبروكمشروعك الجديد لدار النشر " أوبرا "

محمد سعيد ... القلب الكبير الذي يجمعنا جميعاً من حولة
بارك الله لك وبارك فيك .. وادام مشاعرك الراقية المحبة للجميع

*عصام علم الدين* ... عريس هذا الموضوع

مبروك اخي الحبيب اولى اصداراتك المنشورة .. والتى اعتقد انها
قد تأخرت كثيراً .. وعقبال الاصدار الالف يا زعيم


مع تمنياتي لجميع رواد القاعة والمنتدى بالتوفيق واستمرار جمعنا الجميل  :f: 

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

لكل مجتهد نصيب

وأنت اخى العزيز عصام
إجتهدت فأبدعت
وتستحق ما هو أكثر من ديوان

تستحق أن ترى الناس إبداع شاعر إمتص حبه لوطنه من عروق نيل 
تستحق أكثر من ذلك بكثير

شاعر الدانوب

تهنئه نابعه من وجدان القلوب

لساحر مصرى الهمنا حرفه فأمتعنا


عصام علم الدين ... عريس المنتدى كله
إن شاء الله بالتوفيق
ونتمنى منك المذيد
بكل الحب أهنيك
لأخوك

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*خونا عصام .. بن علم الدين*

*إبن بلدنا .. شاعرنا الزين*

*بروازك .. مع إنه إزاز*

*لكن يحمل ..صفة الماس*

*جوا إطاره .. قدرت يا صاحبى*

*تجنى .. وتجمع .. حب الناس*

*خونا عصام .. بن علم الدين*

*إبن بلدنا .. شاعرنا الزين*

*بروازك .. حاضن أمانينا*

*شعرك .. عنا .. ومنا .. ولينا* 

*وكلامك .. بيأثر فينا*

*مره يضحكنا .. يفرحنا* 

*ويطيب .. ويواسى جراحنا*

*مره يبكينا .. ويشجينا* 

*خونا عصام .. بن علم الدين*

*إبن بلدنا .. شاعرنا الزين*

*وانا عن نفسى .. محمود خوك*

*من قلبى .. بقولك مبرووووووك*

*ويارب يكتر دواوينك* 

*ويبارك ..ف إزاز براويزك*


*خونا عصام .. بن علم الدين*

*إبن بلدنا .. شاعرنا الزين*

*الاخ الحبيب عصام علم الدين..والله فرحتى بصدور أول ديوان لك ..كأنه ديوانى انا  بالضبط  .. خطوه اتاخرت فعلا .. والشكر كل الشكر لكل من ساهم فى  رؤيه هذا الديوان للنور  سواء بالدفع المعنوى والتحفيز والتشجيع عبر الشاعر الجميل والنبيل صفحات العمر .. او عبر التنفيذ الفعلى بفضل همسة المنتدى الدافئة .. واحد الطيور العائده الاخت الكريمه ((ليلة عشق))*

*الف الف الف مبروك شاعرنا الجميل .. وانا مش حتنازل عن عشر نسخ على الاقل .. انا داخل على طمع*

*مع خالص تمنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق* 

*خوك السعيد جدا بك*

*عصفور الشعر :توت*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> مبدعنا عصام علم الدين
> 
> ألف مبروك مولودك الجديد برواز من إزاز
> 
> وإن شاء الله يليه دواوين أخرى من كلماتك المتدفقة دائما
> 
> تدفقا امتد من النيل إلى الدانوب...
> 
> ليلة عشق
> ...


 *الأخت الفاضله سماء*

*شكراً لك على تهنئتك الرقيقه* 
*والتي أستشعرها صادرة من قلبك الطيب النقي*
*وأحمد الله على قدوم هذا المولود الذي جاء بعد طول إنتظار*
*وأتمنى أن أكون قريباً واحداً من المهنئين لك* 
*عند صدور ديوانك إن شاء الله*
*وأضم صوتي إلى صوتك وأتوجه بالشكر أنا أيضاً*
*للأخت ليلة عشق والأخ والصديق الحبيب محمد سعيد*
*على مابذلاه من جهد وعلى تحفيزهما الدؤوب لي* 
*كي يرى هذا الديوان النور*
*آملاً أن يلقى الإستحسان والقبول*
*وشكراً لك أختي الفاضله على مشاعرك الأخويه الطيبه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## الصعيدي

*[frame="2 80"]أهنئك من كل قلبي

أخي الغالي

والشاعر المبدع الجميل

عصام علم الدين

وأهنئ نفسي وكل عشاق الشعر

بهذا الإصدار الجديد

من روائع قصائدك

تمتع القلب والعقل

بجمال المباني

وصدق المعاني

فتقبل تهنئتي أخي الحبيب

[/frame]*

----------


## ابن البلد

ألف ألف ألف ألف مليون مبروك أ/ عصام
ويارب دائما من نجاح إلي نجاح
وبالتوفيق دائما إن شاء الله 

تحياتي لك وتمنياتي لك القلبية بالتوفيق
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:  :f2: 
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

أخى الفاضل 
الشاعر الراقى
أستاذ عصام
دائما قلم الإنسان وكتاباته
هى مرآه ما بداخله
ولقد عرفتك من أشعارك ومداخلاتك
إنسان محترم 
وشاعر راقى
تعزف بالكلمة أعذب الألحان
كل التهنئة لك بصدور ديوانك الأول 
وأرق الأمنيات بالتوفيق والنجاح فى حياتك دائما
تقبل تحياتى





فراشة

----------


## love4life

congratulation

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الف الف مبروك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


الأخ الحبيب

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الف الف مبروك و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


*الأخ الحبيب*
*a_leader*

*أشكرك على تهنئتك الغاليه*
*وأسأل الله لك ولي وللجميع التوفيق الدائم بإذن الله تعالى*
*مع خالص تحياتي وإمتناني والله يبارك فيك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ألف مبروك للشاعر وللدار وبالتوفيق بإذن الله.


 *الأخت الفاضله والأستاذه القديره ساميه أبو زيد*

*سعيد بتهنئتك كواحده من أصحاب الأقلام الجاده* 
*وشخصيه من الشخصيات التي تستحق كل الإحترام والتقدير من الجميع*
*وأشاركك التهنئه للأخت ليلة عشق* 
*على الدار التي سعدت بالتعاون معها*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> * مبارك لك أيها الشاعر الجميل ..*
> 
> *وأن شاء الله من نجاح وتميز إلى أخر..لك كل التحية والتقدير..*وحمدلله على السلامة ليلة عشق..


 *الأخت الفاضله سوما*

*الله يبارك فيك أختي الكريمه*
*والجمال هو جمال روحك التي أستشعرها دوماً في مداخلاتك التي أسعد بها دائماً*
*وتهنئتك لي هي مما أسعد به إلى أبعد مدى فأنت أخت أعتز بها وأقدرها أيما تقدير*
*فلك مني كل التحيه والتقدير وخالص الإمتنان*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ابوالمجد

اخي الحبيب الذي افتقدته الشاعر المبدع (عصام علم الدين ) ابارك لك هذا الاصدار الجديد(برواز من إزاز) واتمني لك التوفيق والنجاح ومزيدا من التالق والابداع فانت انسان رقيق سعدت بمعرفتك واشتقت لقراءتك علي انفراد من خلال ديوانك الذي اتمني ان يكون لي نصيب واقراه دمت ودام ابداعك ياصديقي
اخوكم 
ابوالمجد حسين

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الشاعر الجميل
> 
> عصام علم الدين
> ألف مليون مبروك إصدار أولى دواوينك
> وان شاء الله يكون أول الغيث قطرة
> ونشوف إبدعاتك مدونه بإذن الله 
> 
> 
> على الشاعر


 *الأخ الفاضل علي الشاعر*

*أشكر لك هذه الروح الطيبه*
*وتلك التهنئه الرقيقه*
*وربنا يسمع منك ويكون هذا الديوان هو أول الغيث*
*وأجدني من بعده متحمساً لإصدارات أخرى إن شاء الله*
*وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن أكون يوماً* 
*واحداً من بين المهنئين لك ولكل مبدعي منتدانا الحبيب*
*على إصدارات تضم إبداعاتهم الجميله*
*تقبل خالص تقديري وإمتناني*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> مبروك
> لشاعرنا الجميل
> عصام
> وعقبال اعمال تانية متتابعة
> ومزيدا من التألق والنجاح
> وللصديق الجميل
> محمد سعيد
> ولهذه اللفتة الطيبة من" ليلة عشق
> تحياتى للجميع


*الأخ الحبيب والشاعر الجميل علاء عيسى*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب*
*ويعلم الله كم هي غاليه تلك التهنئه* 
*التي أتلقاها من شاعر جميل مثلك*
*أعشق قلمه ويبهرني أسلوبه وتستهويني أفكاره بشده*
*ويارب أهنئك قريباً على إصدار لك* 
*يضم إبداعاتك الجميله والعديده*
*التي قرأت بعضها وإستمتعت بها بشده*
*مع خالص إمتناني وحبي الأخوي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## دفكرى

استاذ /عصام علم الدين 

الف مبروك على صدور ديوانك الجديد

وياذن الله سوف يلاقى نجاحا عظيما 

لان حضرتك شاعر جميل وصادق

واشكر الاخت الكريمه ليلة عشق على الخبر الجميل
كل التحيه

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الف الف مبروك للاخ الكريم شاعر الدانوب الازرق عصام علم الدين
> 
> كل الامنيات الطيبه بالنجاح الباهر لديوانك
> وعقبال دواوين اخرى قادمه
> الشكر موصول للمايسترو محمد سعيد على التقديم الرائع
> والاخت العزيزه ليلة عشق على الدار واللفته الجميله ودايما صاحبة واجب
> 
> تحياتى للجميع


 *الأخت الفاضله عايده العشري*

*الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك يارب*
*وأتمنى أن أتيك قريباً مهنئاً مباركاً*
*صدور ديوانك الذي ألتمسه على الأبواب*
*وأسأل الله العلى القدير لك ولي* 
*ولكل الأخوات والأخوه النجاح والتوفيق*
*وأكرر شكري للمايسترو محمد سعيد*
*والأخت الفاضله ليلة عشق*
*وشكراً لك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بعض منافذ توزيع الديوان* 
*القاهره*
*مكتبة مدبولي / ميدان طلعت حرب*
*مكتبة آدم / جراند مول المعادي*
*مدينة 6 أكتوبر*
*مكتبة الرشيدي / دايموند مول*
*الأسكندريه*
*منشأة المعارف / شارع سعد زغلول*
*مكتبة الخياط / نيوز جرين بلازا*
*خير زمان ماركت / سموحه*
*مترو/ سان إستيفانو مول*
*مترو/ سموحه*

----------


## بنت الريف

ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييون مبروووووووووووووووك 
ويارب دائما فى تألق 
الكل يسعى إلى النجاح والشهرة ولكن المثابر والموهوب هو من يحصل عليهما 
مبروك شاعر الدانوب 
عصام علم الدين

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأستاذ عصام علم الدين 
> 
> ألف ألف مبروك قرب صدور ديوانك "برواز من إزاز" ، 
> 
> و إلى أن نهنئك بإصدارات أخرى إن شاء الله ، بكل التوفيق . 
> 
> تقديري و احترامي


 *الأخ الفاضل هانو المصري*
*الله يبارك فيك يارب* 
*والديوان قد صدر والحمد لله رب العالمين*
*وأصبح متاحاً لمن أراد الحصول عليه*
*وعقبال يارب ماأشاركك إحتفالك بصدور ديوانك*
*كما شاركتني هذه الإحتفاليه* 
*التي إحتضنتها قاعتنا الحبيبه قاعة العاميه*
*أما الأمر الأهم* 
*فهو أنني أحمد الله سبحانه وتعالى كون ظني فيك لم يخب*
*وتأكد لي ماكنت أحسبك عليه* 
*وهو إنك إنسان صاحب قلب نضيف ونيه صافيه*
*وبتفكرني بواحد صاحبي غالي قوي عندي*
*تقبل تحياتي وخالص شكري وإعتزازي بمرورك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

برواز من قزاز ... الصورة فى فيه من جوهر نقى ....
ألف مبروك علينا يا شاعر الديوان

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> شاعر الدانوب الأزرق
> عصام علم الدين 
> 
> أهنئك و أهنئ المنتدى كافة بقرب صدور باكورة إصداراتك 
> 
> 
> 
> برواز من إزاز
> 
> ...


 *الأخ والصديق الحبيب محمد عبده*

*جميل أن تربط تهنئتك لشخصي المتواضع*
*بالتهنئه لمنتدانا الصرح*
*فأنت بذلك قد عبرت بإقتدار شديد*
*عن تلك العلاقه الحميمه والجميله التي تربطني وإياك*
*والجميع هنا بهذا المنتدى الرائع* *الذي قارب مابيننا* 
*فصرنا وكأننا أسره واحده*
*ع الحلوه والمره يعني*
*يبقى خليني أقولك*
*100000*
*مبروك لك أنت أيضاً أخي الحبيب*
*فأنا متأكد أن مايسعدني بلا شك يسعدك*
*ومايسعدك ويسعدني هو أيضاً بلا شك*
*مما يسعد له المنتدى كله*
*الحمد لله رب العالمين على هذه الروح الجميله*
*وتقبل خالص شكري وإمتناني*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. أ. عصام علم الدين 


ألف ألف مبروك قرب صدور ديوانك "برواز من إزاز" إن شاء الله ،،

و الشكر موصول للمايسترو أ. محمد سعيد على تقديم الديوان المتميز 

والاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق على اللفته الجميله وعلى الدار الجديدة ،،

تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## قلب مصر

الأخت الحبيبة ليلة عشق  :f: 
سعدت سعادة بالغة برؤية حروفك تنير أبناء مصر من جديد وفي انتظارك معنا دائما
بشكرك على اهداءنا بهذا الخبر الجميل عن شاعرنا المتميز عصام علم الدين
 :f2: 

أخي العزيز عصام علم الدين  :f2: 
ألف ألف مبروك على قرب إصدار ديوانك الأول
وعقبال ما نأتي ونهنئك بالديوان المائة إن شاء الله
سعيدة جدا بأن أرى أبنا من أبناء مصر المخلصين يعلو اسمه في سماء الكتابة والشعر
وحضرتك تستحق كل خير نتيجة لإخلاصك 
بتمنى لحضرتك مزيد من التقدم 
وبحجز نسخة من الديوان من دلوقتي وعليها إهداء  :: 

ألف ألف مبروك ابن مصر الغالي عصام علم الدين شاعرنا المتميز
 :f2:

----------


## FOLLA

الف مليون مبروك

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى الحبيب 
عصام علم الدين 

اطيب تمنياتى لك بدوام النجاح والرقى والابداع 

وفى انتظار الديوان القادم 

للفارس الاسمر اللى قلبه احلى من  السكر



*

----------


## عاشق الغربة

شكراً على كل هذه الصور الجميلة والرائعة بارك الله فيكم

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*ألف مبروك
الشاعر عصام تستحق الأجمل عن جدارة
ومبروك لنا كـ مصريين تألقك اخي  وهذا بمثابة وسام لنا جميعا
وكذا الخبر يعد لنا و لــ لؤلؤة المشرق مصدر فخر واعتزاز
والشكر أيضا موصول لصاحبة التميز وقلب العطاء الكبير ليلة عشق

أرق تحياتي مقرونة بالورود



وتمنياتي لك من نجاح إلى أخر*

----------


## ميسرة صلاح

*الف الف الف مبروك يا شاعر ديوانك الاول
بكل هم وبراءة وشفافية التجربة الاولى
سعدت جدا بهذا الخبر وان شاء الله نرى لك العديد من الاصدارات قريبا لانى متاكد ان منتجك الادبى اكثر بكثير من
ان تحملة دفتى كتا ب واحد

بالتوفيق دائما*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> رائع ان ترى قلوب تتألف في مودة وحب أخوي 
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء .. 
> ليلة عشق ... لفته رائعة وليست بالغريبة عليكِ
> عودٌ احمدٌ اختي الغالية .. ومبروك مشروعك الجديد لدار النشر " أوبرا "
> 
> محمد سعيد ... القلب الكبير الذي يجمعنا جميعاً من حولة
> بارك الله لك وبارك فيك .. وادام مشاعرك الراقية المحبة للجميع 
> *عصام علم الدين* ... عريس هذا الموضوع 
> ...


 


*أخي الحبيب* 
*حسن - شاعر الرومانسيه* 
*نعم هي روح جميله تلك التي آلفت بيننا*
*جميعاً في هذا المنتدى الحبيب*
*فتلاقت قلوبنا دون أدنى عناء في موده* *وحب أخوي*
*أشاركك تهنئة الأخت* *ليلة عشق*
*على دار* *أوبرا للنشر والإعلان*
*وأتفق معك في وصفك الصادق لأخي وحبيبي* 
*محمد سعيد* *فهو حقاً القلب الذي يتسع لكل واحد* *منا*
*وهو بالفعل نعم الأخ والصديق*
*وأشكر لك تهنئتك أخي الحبيب*
*وعلى الرغم من أنني أشاركك الرأي في أن أول*
*إصداراتي المطبوعه قد تأخر*
*إلا أنني والحمد لله مؤمن بأن كل شئ*
*بأوانه وأسأل الله العلى القدير*
*أن يكون هذا الديوان بدايه طيبه* 
*أسعى* *إلى تكرارها إن شاء الله*
*وعقبال لما أفرح بيك وإنت عريس* 
*ولا أنت فاكرني هأسكتلك وإنت بترمي*
*كلام ممكن يودي في داهيه ياهندزززززه*
*أخوك* 
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الشاعر المبدع
و الحس المتدفق
و الإنسان الرقيق
و المصرى الأصيل

الأستاذ عصام علم الدين ...
القلب - و أنا أكتب إليك الآن - له وجيب ، لو أردت ترجمته لقال لك إنى أحبك فى الله ..
و إنى - و إن كنت الأخير - فى سجل المهنئين ، و فى " سبنسة " قطار المباركين (هل ما زلت فاكر كلمة سبنسة ؟ )- إلا أن القلب ليقول الكثير و الكثير مما ُيعجز اللسان عن التعبير ، و إنك و الله لتستحق الكثير من الحب ، فلك من رقة القلب و رفاهة الإحساس ما يدفع المرء لأن يحبك ..
و لك كل التهنئة و التباريك ، و العقبى للجزء الثانى ..
أما الأستاذ محمد سعيد ، فله منا جميعا الشكر الوافر لدوره فى نشر هذا البرواز ..
لكن الإبنة الغالية ليلة عشق فلها - إلى جوار الشكر - التهنئة بدار النشر الجديدة التى أبت عليها ملكاتها الفنية إلا أن تسميها ( أوبرا ) انسجاما مع روحها الموسيقية و قلبها الفنان ..
الحب كله ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> لكل مجتهد نصيب
> 
> وأنت اخى العزيز عصام
> إجتهدت فأبدعت
> وتستحق ما هو أكثر من ديوان
> 
> تستحق أن ترى الناس إبداع شاعر إمتص حبه لوطنه من عروق نيل 
> تستحق أكثر من ذلك بكثير
> 
> ...


*أخي الحبيب* *
وجدي محمود

صدقني أخي الحبيب أن سعادتي بصدور هذا الديوان
لا يفوقها إلا سعادتي بهذه المشاعر الرائعه التي قرأتها في مداخلتك ومداخلات كل من شرفني بالتهنئه 
على ديواني المتواضع
كلماتك وكلمات كل من مروا من هنا جعلتني عاجزاً
عن وصف مشاعري أو التعبير عنها بصدق
وليس أمامي سوا أن أسأل الله رب العالمين
أن يجعلني مستحقاً لكل هذه المشاعر
ووفياً لها قدر إستطاعتي
بكل الحب تلقيت تهنئتك
وبكل الحب أتمنى أن أهنئك قريباً على إصدار لك أنت أيضاً
مع خالص الود والإحترام
أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بعض منافذ توزيع الديوان* 

*القاهره*
*مكتبة مدبولي / ميدان طلعت حرب*
*مكتبة آدم / جراند مول المعادي*
*مدينة 6 أكتوبر*
*مكتبة الرشيدي / دايموند مول*
*الأسكندريه*
*منشأة المعارف / شارع سعد زغلول*
*مكتبة الخياط  نيوز / جرين بلازا*
*خير زمان ماركت / سموحه*
*مترو/ سان إستيفانو مول*
*مترو/ سموحه*
*مكتبة الأسكندرية / ميدان سعد زغلول أمام مكدونالدز*

----------


## kethara

أخى الفاضل شاعر الدانوب

عصام علم الدين

مبروك علينا هذا الديوان وكل باقات الشكر

لأحرفك الغالية وكم هو رائع أن يتسنى لنا معانقة

بعض من أحرفك الغالية 

على أمل بمدنا بالمزيد والمزيد من نهر إبداعك

الذى لا ينضب وبوحك الذى يفيض سحرا





الهمسة الدافئة

ليلة عشق

رفيقة الدرب والصديقة الصدوقة

أيتها الهمسة الدؤوب  التى تتألق أينما وجدت

بكل الساحات والأروقة ومن نجاح الى نجاح

تسكنه أعمالك بمجهودك الرائع وفطنتك سيدتى

بوركت كل أعمالك ومجهوداتك من أجل

الإبداع والمُبدعين

ومبارك دار النشر أوبرا

وباذن الله لنا فيها لقاء


والمايسترو المميز

محمد سعيد

عندما تتلاقى أجنحة الإبداع والروح الجميلة

تحلق بنا عاليا النجاحات أخى الفاضل

كلمات معبرة ومجهود مميز

بارك الله لكم بهذة الباكورة الممتعة

تحيتى للجميع

----------


## فنان فقير

اخى وحبيبى الشاعر الجميل
أ/عصام علم الدين
 مش قادر اعبرلك عن مدى  سعادتى وفرحى باصدار
هذا الديوان وكمان اللى اجمل من الديوان نفسه
حب الناس لشخصك لانك انسان طيب ومخلص 
وجدع وابن بلد عصام انت تستاهل اكتر من كدة
واخص بالشكر الشاعررقيق المشاعر
استاذنا( محمد سعيد)على التشجيع
افرح يا صاحبى هو حد فى الدنيا قدك
الف مليون مبروك يا ابو ياسين
لك كل الود والاحترام
  اخوك
احمد

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *خونا عصام .. بن علم الدين*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *إبن بلدنا .. شاعرنا الزين* 
> *بروازك .. مع إنه إزاز* 
> ...


*أخي الحبيب* *عصفور الشعرمحمود*
*ربنا يبارك فيك وأنا عارف إنت قد إيه سعيد لسعادتي*
*وطبعاً عنيه ليك إنت تطلب الكميه اللي إنت عايزها*
*هأبعتلك رقم الحساب البنكي وأول مايوصلني منك رد*
*هأبعتلك العشر نسخ وعليهم كمان نسخه مجاناً*
*هو أنا هألاقي أعز ولا أغلى منك* 
*بس ياريت الأول تقولي*
*مـحـمـُووووود إيـه دااااا يـَامـَحـمـُود؟* 
*لـَمـا نـحـِّس إن إحـنـَا إخـوات*
*رغـم إن إحـنـَا مـَابـِيـنـَا بـلاد*
*وأمـا نـكـُون أنـَا وإنـت سـَاعـَات*
*مـش حـَاسـِيـن بـُعـد الـمـَسـَافـَات*
*ولا شـَايـفـِيـن فـِيـه بـِيـنـَا حـدود*
*رد عـَلـيـَّه وعـَلـِي الـصـُوت*
*إسـمـُه ده إيـه قـُولـِي يـَامـَحـمـُود؟*
**
*لـَمـَا تـجـِيـنـِي بـِصـدق تـِبـَارك*
*وبـقـلـبـَك أفـراحـِي تـشـَارك*
*وأنـَا مـن قـَلـبـِي أقـُول عـُقـبـَالـَّك*
*والـخـِيـر والـفـَرح أتـمـَنـَالـَّك*
*وأبـعـتـلـك أجـمـَلـهـَا ورود*
*رد وقـُولـِي كـَلام مـَظـبـُوط*
*إسـمـُه ده إيـه قـُولـِي يـَامـَحـمـُود؟*
** 
*لـَمـا أقـُولـَّك إنـت واحـشـنـِي*
*ونـفـسـِي بـجـد ف يـُوم تـِقـَابـلـنـِي*
*وإنـت تـقـُولـِي الـلـِي نـَاقـصـنـِي*
*إنـِي أكـُون جـَنـبـَّك وشـَايـفـنـِي*
*لـَمـَا أنـا وإنـت لـمـَصـر نـعـود*
*رد وقـُولـِي كـفـَايـَّه سـكـُوت*
*إسـمـُه ده إيـه قـُولـِي يـَامـَحـمـُود؟*
*مـَحـمـُوووووووود*
*إيه داااااا يـَامـحـمـُود؟*
**
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## سابرينا

*الف مبروك استاذ عصام على صدور الديوان* 
*وعقبال الديون رقم 100 الف الف مبروك* 
*بس مفيش كده قصيدة من اليوان حصريا* 
*لابناء مصر ولاعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## الشحرورة

> *بعض منافذ توزيع الديوان* 
> 
> *القاهره*
> *مكتبة مدبولي / ميدان طلعت حرب*
> *مكتبة آدم / جراند مول المعادي*
> *مدينة 6 أكتوبر*
> *مكتبة الرشيدي / دايموند مول*
> *الأسكندريه*
> *منشأة المعارف / شارع سعد زغلول*
> ...


*أخى الكريم الشاعر الكبير

عصام علم الدين




ألف ألف مبروك الديوان الجديد
وهوة برقة الأزاز
ونستقبلة بفخر وإعتزاز
وهاقراه وانا مبسوطة 
وعلى شازلونج هزاز

بجد حضرتك تستاهل كل الطيب
ودائما من تقدم الى آخر
وهاشترى من كل مكتبة نسخة بس ياريت
تبعت لنا الحساب
هههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك أخى
وشكرا للأخت ليلة عشق هذة المبادرة ومبروك
الشركة الجديدة 
وان شاء الله ديوان الأستاذ عصام بشرة خير

وشكر بلا حد للمايسترو
محمد سعيد
وشكرا لطيبتك ووجودك الجميل الطيب

مبروك لكم ولنا



ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *أهنئك من كل قلبي
> *
> 
> *أخي الغالي* 
> *والشاعر المبدع الجميل* 
> *عصام علم الدين* 
> *وأهنئ نفسي وكل عشاق الشعر* 
> *بهذا الإصدار الجديد* 
> *من روائع قصائدك* 
> ...


 *أخي الحبيب الصعيدي*

*الله يبارك فيك وبيك يارب*
*أما أنا فأهنئ نفسي على تهنئتك لي*
*إذ أني لمست في كلماتك التي أحسستها صادقه*
*مدى القيمه التي تتمتع بها كلماتي المتواضعه لديك*
*ووجدت في إستحسانك لما أكتب* 
*وساماً من النوع الرفيع الذي أفخر كوني قد حصلت عليه*
*شكراً لك أخي الحبيب على بالغ كرمك وبلاغة تعبيرك*
*وأدعو الله أن أكون دوماً عند حسن ظنك* 
*وحسن ظن الآخرين بي*
*مع خالص تحياتي وشديد إمتناني*
**
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمد ابوسنة

*اعتقد ان كل من يدخل الى  هنا بالفعل هو يدخل لكي يبارك الى اخي وحبيبي الشاعر عصام علم الدين*
*على صدور ديوانه الأول*

*ولكني اعلم تمام العلم اننى دخلت الى هنا اليوم لكي اتلقي التهنئة انا على صدور هذا الديوان*
*الذي يجمع ويسجل تجربة  للشاعر* 
*هذا الشاعر الذي جمعني به القدر فى يوم من الأيام هذا اليوم لا اذكره*
*ولكنني اذكر بالفعل كل ماحدث فى هذا اليوم*
*وكل ماتلاه من احداث*
*عصام علم الدين* 
*الف الف الف مبروك صدور الديوان*
*وشكرا لكل من هنئ الشاعر وهنئني ضمناً* 
*على احتواء تلك التجربة بين صفحات كتاب سجلت وتسجل معها متابعة ونمو وتألق على مدار سنوات ازعم ان لى شرف متابعتها ومعرفتها لمعرفتي الخاصة جداااا بالشاعر*
*ومعرفتي الخاصة جداااا بتلك التجربة*

*كلنا يكتب على تلك الشبكة وكلنا لدينا اعمال من الممكن ان تتعدي عدد صفحات اى ديوان*
*ولكن ديوان شعري فى صفحات كتيب لها وقع اخر على الشاعر وعلى من يحب هذا الشاعر بصرف النظر عن حجم المطبوع*
*وبصرف النظر عن عدد النصوص*
*اتمنى ان ينال الديوان حقه من المناقشة والتقييم*
*وان يقام عرس ثقافي بتلك المناسبة لمناقشة الديوان*
*لكي يتم تأريخ تلك اللحظات ايضاً*
*ولكي يتم تسجيل هذا العرس لهذا العريس*
*عصام علم الدين*
*اتمنى امنية شخصية ان اكون متواجد بمصر وقت مناقشة الديون لافتراضي السابق ان تهنئة الديوان اعتبرها تهنئة خاصة لي مع الاحتفاظ بكامل الحق الادبي والمعنوي لصاحب الديوان*
*الاخ الحبيب والصديق العزيز* 
*عصام علم الدين*
*الف الف الف مبروك صدرو الديوان ومن نجاح الى نجاح بإذن الله* *واشوفك فى مصر فى مناقشة الديوان ان شاء الله*


*اخوك*
**
*احمد ابوسنة*

----------


## عزة نفس

استاذي العزيز

أستاذ عصام علم الدين
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2: 

فارس الكلمه والحرف

مبارك عليك وعلينا

برواز من ازاز

وعقبال الإصدار الالف يارب

ارق امنياتي القلبيه لشخصك المحترم

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

أستاذ عصام علم الدين

صاحب القلم الراقي

تهنئة من القلب 

لصدور ديوانك الأول 

وعقبال تألّقات جديدة في دواوين جديدة.

تحيتي مع خالص الأمنيات بالنجاح والتوفيق.

----------


## احمدعمران

الف الف مبروك لشاعرنا العزيف والى الامام دائما

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ألف ألف ألف ألف مليون مبروك أ/ عصام
> 
> ويارب دائما من نجاح إلي نجاح
> وبالتوفيق دائما إن شاء الله  
> تحياتي لك وتمنياتي لك القلبية بالتوفيق


* أخي الحبيب أحمد صلاح ـ إبن البلد*

*مش عارف أعبر إزاي عن شكري وإمتناني* 
*لإهتمامك بالإشاره إلى ديواني* 
*من خلال تلك البانر الجميل* 
*التي شرفتني بوضعها في المنتدى* 
*ولكن هكذا أنت كما عودتنا إبن بلد وصاحب واجب* 
*فلك مني خالص التحيه والإعتزاز*
*وأيضاً إعتراف بالفضل والجميل* 
*فمن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله*
*وشكراً لك على تهنئتك الرائعه* 
*والورد الذي تنسمت عبيره لإقتناعي بصدقك*
*في إهداءه لشخصي المتواضع*
*أسأل الله العلى القدير أن يديم الود بيننا*
*مع أمنيات صادقه أن يُكتب لنا لقاءاً آخر في القريب العاجل بإذن الله*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## نور الدين مهران

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> أيام قليلة جداً وسيكون بين إيديكم بمشيئة الله باكورة إصدارات  شاعر الدانوب الأزرق عصام علم الدين
>  ( برواز من إزاز ) 
> الصادر عن دار أوبرا للنشر التى أتشرف بإدارتها .
> وقد قام بكتابة مقدمة الديوان المايسترو / محمد سعيد 
> حيث أشار إلى أن ( برواز من إزاز ) يؤرخ بالشعر لرحلة هذا النورس المصرى الذى عشقة الشعر وصادقتة الأبجديات فى رحلتة من النيل الى الدانوب حيث ساقته الأقدار بحكم ظروف عمله فى مجال الحاسوب للترحال من القاهرة الى فيينا من أرض الحضارة الى ارض الجمال وليالى الأنس وسنلحظ فى قصائد الديوان أن اغتراب عصام علم الدين  لم يمنعه من ألتصاقه وجدانيا بقضايا امته وهموم وطنه . 
> كل الأمنيات الطيبة للشاعر المصرى المبدع عصام علم الدين بالنجاح والتوفيق 
> وأن يكون هذا الاصدار فاتحة خير عليه 
> ...



شاعرنا الجميل والاستاذ الراقى 
دمت متالقا راقيا
والى مزيد من التقدم والرقى
فنحن  نطمع فى المزيد والمزيد
بكل تقدير واحترام
نبارك لك 
اخوك نور الدين مهران

----------


## نوسة

*الف مليووووووووون مبروووووووووووووووك*


*خالص تحياتى*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> أخى الفاضل 
> الشاعر الراقى
> أستاذ عصام
> دائما قلم الإنسان وكتاباته
> هى مرآه ما بداخله
> ولقد عرفتك من أشعارك ومداخلاتك
> إنسان محترم 
> وشاعر راقى
> تعزف بالكلمة أعذب الألحان
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله فراشه*

*كم أسعدني أن أراك قد حططتي* 
*فوق أوراق هذا الموضوع*
*لتبعثين فيه الجمال والبهجه*
*وتعبرين من خلاله عن مشاعر أخويه وإنسانيه جميله*
*وصفات بشريه طيبه تتمتعين بها* 
*وكان سهلاً علىَّ أن أدرك هذه المشاعر وتلك الصفات*
*من قبل في معظم مداخلاتك*
*ولكنها هنا ذات مذاق مختلف وخاص*
*شكراً لك حقاً*
*والله يبارك فيك يارب*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*بعض منافذ توزيع الديوان*


*القاهره*
*مكتبة مدبولي / ميدان طلعت حرب*
*مكتبة آدم / جراند مول المعادي*
*عمر بوك ستور /15 ش طلعت حرب أعلى مطعم فلفله*
*مدبولي الصغير/ 45 ش البطل أحمد عبد العزيز المهندسين*
*مكتبة حلولوينا/ 17 ش الدقي*
*مكتبة إيزيس / الدقي*
*روز اليوسف / القصر العيني*
*مكتبة مدبولي / جامعة الدول العربيه*
*أفاق للنشر والتوزيع / القصر العيني*
*مكتبة البلد / 31 ش محمد محمود أمام الجامعه الأمريكيه أعلى صيدلية هاني بالتحرير*
*مدينة 6 أكتوبر*
*مكتبة الرشيدي / دايموند مول*
*دار الفاروق / هايبر*
*الأسكندريه*
*منشأة المعارف / شارع سعد زغلول*
*مكتبة الخياط نيوز / جرين بلازا*
*خير زمان ماركت / سموحه*
*مترو/ سان إستيفانو مول*
*مترو/ سموحه*
*مكتبة الأسكندرية / ميدان سعد زغلول أمام مكدونالدز*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الأخ الشاعر الرائع
عصام علم الدين

علامة مميزة بالشعر العامى
مبارك علينا هذا الديوان الجميل وعقبال الباقى
بأذن الله وتمنياتى لك بنجاحات متكررة
وشكر بحجم مجهودها ومشاعرها الطيبة
لهمسة المنتدى الفاضلة
ليلة عشق
تزينت القاعة بحرفك الغالى الرقيق
وباحت الأماكن وتسائلت لما الغياب 
وأنتى درة غالية للمكان
وعندما يجتمع عمالقة معا يكون هذا هو الناتجوالمحصلة
إبداع ..... إبداع .... إبداع
وان شاء الله دائما مجتمعين على الخير

الله يديمكم يا مطر*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> congratulation


*الأخ الفاضل  love4life*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب*
*وخالص الشكر كوني قد حظيت بتهنئتك* 
*على الرغم من أنك حديث عهد بالمنتدى*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## nariman

*ألف مبروك يا أستاذ عصام وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك نجاح*
*حقيقي الواحد بيفتخر ان النماذج الرائعة دي بينا*

*تحياتي وتقديري*
 :f2:

----------


## محمد فتحى السيد

*

اخى الحبيب الشاعر المبدع والناقد الجميل
الف الف مليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
وفى تألق دائم وصعود سريع نحو القمة الابداعية
وفقكم الله الى النجاح دائما
لكم محبتى وتقديرى وأجمل باقات الزهور*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> اخي الحبيب الذي افتقدته الشاعر المبدع (عصام علم الدين ) ابارك لك هذا الاصدار الجديد(برواز من إزاز) واتمني لك التوفيق والنجاح ومزيدا من التالق والابداع فانت انسان رقيق سعدت بمعرفتك واشتقت لقراءتك علي انفراد من خلال ديوانك الذي اتمني ان يكون لي نصيب واقراه دمت ودام ابداعك ياصديقي
> اخوكم 
> ابوالمجد حسين


* أخي الحبيب أبو المجد*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب وعقبال مانباركلك إنت كمان*
*ووصفك لشخصي البسيط بما تفضلت علىَّ به*
*لهو مما يسعدني ويشرفني إلى أبعد حد*
*فأنت إنسان على قدر عال من الخلق والإحترام* 
*وشهادتك هي فخر لي بكل المقاييس*
*شكراً لك ياصديقي*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> استاذ /عصام علم الدين 
> 
> الف مبروك على صدور ديوانك الجديد 
> وياذن الله سوف يلاقى نجاحا عظيما  
> لان حضرتك شاعر جميل وصادق 
> واشكر الاخت الكريمه ليلة عشق على الخبر الجميل
> 
> كل التحيه


 *الأخ الفاضل دكتور فكري*

*شكراً لك على تهنئتك*
*وأسأل الله إن يكون ظنك في محله ويلقى الديوان إستحسان من يقرأه*
*وأسأله سبحانه وتعالى أن أكون أنا أيضاً* 
*عند حسن ظنك وظن الآخرين بي*
*مع خالص التحيه والإمتنان*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييون مبروووووووووووووووك 
> ويارب دائما فى تألق 
> الكل يسعى إلى النجاح والشهرة ولكن المثابر والموهوب هو من يحصل عليهما 
> مبروك شاعر الدانوب 
> 
> عصام علم الدين


*الأخت الفاضله بنت الريف*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب وبرضه بالمليوووووووووووووون*
*وشكراً لك عل أمنيتك لي بدوام التألق مع إني لم أتألق بعد*
*لكني هأعتبرها بشرة خير إن شاء الله*
*وآديني ثابر تنني ثابر لما يبانلها آخر*
*معلش أصلي ألدغ في الغين*
*وبعدين ياأفندم موضوع النجاح والشهره والموهبه ده كتير قوي مره واحده على شخصي المتواضع*
*بس عموماً الإشاعات اللي من النوع ده* 
*بييجي من وراها مصلحه برضه*
*وعلى رأي المثل العيار اللي مبيصيبش يدوش*
*مره أخرى شكراً لك على تهنئتك الرقيقه* 

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## سمير الحكمة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> أيام قليلة جداً وسيكون بين إيديكم بمشيئة الله باكورة إصدارات  شاعر الدانوب الأزرق عصام علم الدين
>  ( برواز من إزاز ) 
> الصادر عن دار أوبرا للنشر التى أتشرف بإدارتها .
> وقد قام بكتابة مقدمة الديوان المايسترو / محمد سعيد 
> حيث أشار إلى أن ( برواز من إزاز ) يؤرخ بالشعر لرحلة هذا النورس المصرى الذى عشقة الشعر وصادقتة الأبجديات فى رحلتة من النيل الى الدانوب حيث ساقته الأقدار بحكم ظروف عمله فى مجال الحاسوب للترحال من القاهرة الى فيينا من أرض الحضارة الى ارض الجمال وليالى الأنس وسنلحظ فى قصائد الديوان أن اغتراب عصام علم الدين  لم يمنعه من ألتصاقه وجدانيا بقضايا امته وهموم وطنه . 
> كل الأمنيات الطيبة للشاعر المصرى المبدع عصام علم الدين بالنجاح والتوفيق 
> وأن يكون هذا الاصدار فاتحة خير عليه 
> ...



الأستاذ عصام الغالى والفاضل دمت بخير ودمت بحب الله ورعايته والف مبروك لإصدار الديوان ويارب يتبعه خمسون أليست كفايه ؟ ويارب نسمع كل الخير عنكم

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> برواز من قزاز ... الصورة  فيه من جوهر نقى ....
> ألف مبروك علينا يا شاعر الديوان


 *أخي الحبيب محمد عثمان جبريل*

*لن أتناقش معك حول عنوان الديوان وهل كان من المفروض أن أكتب قزاز بدلاً من إزاز*
*فقد تناقشت مع آخرين مراراً حول هذا الموضوع* 
*وترسخت لدىَّ قناعه شخصيه* 
*بأن إزاز هي الأقرب إلى نفسي*
*ولكن سأعبر عن سعادتي بإختيارك تعبير*
*ألف مبروك علينا*
*فأنت رفيق مرحله من أجمل مراحل العمر على الإطلاق وهي المرحله الجامعيه*
*وهذه الصوره التي عبرت أنت عنها بأنها* 
*جوهر نقي داخل البرواز*
*ستجد في كثير من ملامحها أثر تلك المرحله الجميله واضحاً جلياً على قلمي المتواضع*
*بالفعل يامحمد ألف مبروك علينا الديوان* 
*وربنا مايحرمناش من بعض*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> **
> *
> الأخ الفاضل .. أ. عصام علم الدين* 
> **
> 
> *ألف ألف مبروك قرب صدور ديوانك "برواز من إزاز" إن شاء الله ،،* 
> *و الشكر موصول للمايسترو أ. محمد سعيد على تقديم الديوان المتميز*  
> *والاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق على اللفته الجميله وعلى الدار الجديدة ،،* 
> *تحياتي العطرية*  
> ...


* وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*أخي الحبيب أيمن خطاب*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب*
*والديوان والحمد لله قد صدر* 
*وأسأل الله أن يجد الديوان قبول وإستحسان من يقرأه*
*وتحيه وشكر موصولان مع تحيتك* 
*للأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد*
*والأخت الفاضله ليلة عشق*
*والله ولى التوفيق*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الأخت الحبيبة ليلة عشق 
> سعدت سعادة بالغة برؤية حروفك تنير أبناء مصر من جديد وفي انتظارك معنا دائما
> بشكرك على اهداءنا بهذا الخبر الجميل عن شاعرنا المتميز عصام علم الدين
> 
> 
> أخي العزيز عصام علم الدين 
> ألف ألف مبروك على قرب إصدار ديوانك الأول
> وعقبال ما نأتي ونهنئك بالديوان المائة إن شاء الله
> سعيدة جدا بأن أرى أبنا من أبناء مصر المخلصين يعلو اسمه في سماء الكتابة والشعر
> ...


 *الأخت الفاضله والعزيزه أيضاً*
*قلب مصر*

*الله يبارك فيك يارب*
*أشكر لك تلك المشاعر الطيبه وتلك التهنئه الغاليه جداً*
*التي أحسست وأنا أقرأها بسعادة الأخ* 
*الذي يتلقى تهنئة أخته بكل إعتزاز وإمتنان*
*وأحمد الله كونك وجدتيني أبناً من أبناء مصر المخلصين*
*وأسأل الله العلى القدير أن أظل دائماً عند حسن ظنك* 
*وحسن ظن الآخرين بي*
*وطبعاً ياأفندم نسختك من الديوان في الحفظ والصون* 
*بس هي واقفه على الإهداء* 
*شكراً لك على هذه المشاعر الأخويه الطيبه* 
*وتقبلي أمنياتي الطيبه لك بكل الخير والسعاده*
**
*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## احمدعمران

الف الف مبروك على اصدار ديوانك الاول 

وان شاء الله عقبال الالف 

وانت بصحه جيده

----------


## صفحات العمر

كل الشكر والتقدير للاستاذة الصحفية / راندا رأفت 
التى كتبت فى جريدة القاهرة خبراً
عن صدور ديوان شاعرنا الحبيب / عصام علم الدين
والى المزيد والمزيد من النجاح ان شاء الله 
محبه بلا حدود :4:

----------


## احمدعمران

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> الف مليون مبروك


 *الأخت الفاضله فله folla*

*أخيراً أصبح متاحاً لي أن أعود* 
*لكي أستكمل التعبير عن خالص إمتناني*
*وشديد إعتزازي بكل من أسعدني بتهنئته لي* 
*على صدور ديواني الأول*
*الله يبارك فيك وألف شكر على إهتمامك*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------

